# Who would have ever thought?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

6 months ago if you had told me that Mac would get up on a 38 degree Sat. morning, drive 40 miles and then run a 5K, I would have thought you insane. Had you said that I would have been there with him, there would have been no doubt about your (in)sanity.

But, we did it - Thanks Mac for pushing me twice a week for the last couple of months.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats my friend!!! Good job to both of you!!!

That is quite a milestone and both of you should be EXTREMELY proud of yourselves.

NOW GO SHOOT YOUR BOW!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Congrats my friend!!! Good job to both of you!!!
> 
> That is quite a milestone and both of you should be EXTREMELY proud of yourselves.
> 
> NOW GO SHOOT YOUR BOW!!!!!!!


Thanks - trust me I'm ready to "race" to the MooTel on Sat.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you---You've come a long way, baby!!


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

great job guys. You don't even look like you broke a sweat. See ya Saturday.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

....it just dawned on me why Prag kicked my ass by finishing a few minutes quicker....his number is lower!

Way to GO my friend!! I'm proud to be part of your accomplishment in your new life as Prefontaine....just don't expect me to keep up
sooooo sorry I forgot the suds


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> great job guys. You don't even look like you broke a sweat. See ya Saturday.


Oh there was sweat, especially on Mac who wore that jacket he has around his waist for the first half. I managed to get a little ahead of him and just after the turn around point when we passed each other I hardly recognized him for the sweat. Never seen Mac sweat before. :shade:



Macaholic said:


> ....it just dawned on me why Prag kicked my ass by finishing a few minutes quicker....his number is lower!
> 
> Way to GO my friend!! I'm proud to be part of your accomplishment in your new life as Prefontaine....just don't expect me to keep up
> sooooo sorry I forgot the suds


That's right - my bib was lighter than yours since it takes less ink to print 200 than it does 214. But we both know the real reason you stayed behind me - you didn't want to pass those "girls" ahead of you. You ought to be ashamed - you're old enough to be their daddy. "ROFLMAO"

The age of Prefontaine is about right, but that's the only resemblance to me. 

We'll celebrate :darkbeer: Thu. after we do it again.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

All I can say, is wow. :thumbs_up


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

That's just awesome.. congrats to you both. I wouldn't have made it 1/4 of the way.. After that, Jarlickers Revenge should be a piece of cake.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so proud of both of you!! Way to go. You two are coming to the Moo-tel on Sat. I hope??


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

When I look at that picture of the two of you, I hear "Chariots of Fire" in my mind...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

that is great guys


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Wish I could see the picture...way to go old men...!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

You still are an inspiration Prag.
Due to a 2 time knee reconstruction & 6 related surgeries, I had pretty much been delegated to walking which isn't a bad thing.; However; with the arrival of 2 more grandchildren (5 total) I decided to push the envelope. 
On Oct 1 I started in earnest eating for my blood type. As of 12/30/2011 I've dropped 21 lbs and my daily 2 mile walk turned into a run, which then turned to 2.7 mile run, which now incorporates a 5K run twice a week. (my best time 27:28)
Prag, you showed us all,"it's never too late to take better care of yourself"
Thanks for the inspiration. Perhaps this year I'll finally "run" into you on a Field Range somewhere.
The Mid-Atlantic outdoor sectionals are at Eutaw Forest this year. Perhaps I'll see you there.


----------

